# Show off your DIY dust hoods / floor sweeps!



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

This is the thread to show off your shop built dust hoods / floor sweeps. This is an area my system needs help, so I have a vested interest in posting this one up. 

My first floor sweep was too tall, and too narrow, It seemed to want to suck up everything BUT what I was trying to pick up. So I went back to the drawing board as it were. 









My 2.0 version, was much wider, and much shorter, I could use the push broom and get everything picked up in short order with no real effort on my part, that's better!









My band saw upper blade guide pickup is simply a 2.5" dust hose zip tied to the blade guide, it doesn't work as well as I would like, looking for better ideas here, but not finding any. (notice the dust on the frame of the saw? NOT happy about that!)









The kitty litter tub router table shroud works pretty well, need more makeup air holes, no problem, just dig out the drill and... Well anyway here it is...









Dust pickup at the router fence is fantastic! A simple box enclosure with a 4" port. Small parts beware!









I do have one on the lathe, but it really isn't panning out at all, so no photos of that, and the drill press and miter saw need help still. So those will be forth coming as soon as I figure solutions to those out!


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Very interesting! I like homemade solutions.


----------

